# CLX 2.0 Nirvana



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Having owned a C-50 with Dura ace for 6 years and a Master light which is now sold and and Isaac and a custom Holland steel, I was looking for a CX-1 but settled for a CLX 2.0 white and just built it with campy record/chorus 10 sp.Zonda wheels. This bike is amazing and the first time I rode it it was eye opening.. rides better than anything I have ridden except a Tarmac and it was equally as good as that.. my son home for christmas was given this to ride and without any imput from me said the same, he has a Trek Madone 6.0
This bike rides as smooth as possible and is stiff on climbs lacking nothing in my opinion. compared to the C 50 which is my altime favorite it is a little stiffer and more compliant although maybe not as fast handling.. Seeing as I got this frame unopened in a factory box on e bay for $900 i am in heaven what a bike,,, I am a purist and never thought this would be up to the Italian made frames,,just liked the look and wanted to see...there is no doubt these Asian frames are every bit a Colnago and I just wonder if this particular one is the exact combination for me or are the higher end ones even better i.e. cx-1 and M10. I am satisfied not going looking any futher.. did this with a Porsche once...loved my 914 then sold it to go upscale to a 911. not to my liking. Any way CLX 2.0 in the famly Colnago Bravo Ernesto!!!


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have the same sentiments about my clx 3.0.


----------



## Bugeater61 (Jul 22, 2011)

triumph.1 said:


> I have the same sentiments about my clx 3.0.


Ditto that, I love my new 3.0


----------

